# Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?



## PCPrivat (8. Juli 2018)

*Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen neuen WQHD 27 zoll Monitor kaufen. Ich nutze momentan einen 32 Zoll Full HD Monitor. Ich glaube es wird der ASUS PB277Q weil er für den Preis recht gut ist. Ist ein TN-Panel mit 1MS(GTG) und 75 HZ. Glaubt ihr so ein Monitor ist geiler als ein 27 Zoll FULL HD mit 144hz? Ich spiele alle Spiele außer Spiele wie League of Legends. 

PC:
 CPU: i7 8700k
GPU: GTX 1080 Gamerock
RAM: 16GB G.Skill TridentZ Weiß/Schwarz
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake HR-02 Macho Rev.B
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming 2.0
PSU: Seasonic Focus Plus Modular 80+ Gold
Speicher: 500GB SSD Samsung 960 Evo
Gehäuse: Kolink Observatory


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*

Was genau meinst du mir "geiler"? 

Wenn du primär schnelle shooter spielst sind mehr als 75hz definitiv besser.

Wieviel darf der Monitor denn kosten?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*



PCPrivat schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird der ASUS PB277Q weil er für den Preis recht gut ist. Ist ein TN-Panel mit 1MS(GTG) und 75 HZ. Glaubt ihr so ein Monitor ist geiler als ein 27 Zoll FULL HD mit 144hz?



Es lässt sich bereits darüber streiten, ob ein TN-Panel gut ist. Aber warum nur 75 Hz. In WQHD bekommst auch 144 Hz.
Da du einen 32 Zoll Monitor hast, schmeiß ich mal einen ähnlich großen WQHD-Monitor in den Raum.
AOC Agon AG322QCX ab €' '434,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aber für einen für dich passenden Vorschlag wäre es auch gut zu wissen, was für ein Budget du hast, ob du lieber ein TN-, VA- oder IPS-Panel haben willst, ob du G-Sync benötigst etc.


----------



## DonnyPony (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*

Hi, ich habe den Monitor als zweitmonitor laufen.
Leider kann ich ihn nur mit 60Hz betreiben, da er auf 75Hz gelegentlich flackert.
Monitor, DP Kabel und Steckplatz sind schon getauscht worden.
60Hz würde ich fürs Gamen nicht mehr empfehlen. 
Daher würde ich Nein sagen

Schöne Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Arcansas (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*

hi PCPrivat,

zufälligerweise nutze ich den selben monitor als primären monitor mit der ziemlich gleichen hardware wie du. die 75hz schöpft deine hardware vollkommen aus, da du in allen games 75fps erreichen wirst mit ultra settings in wqhd.


----------



## Arcansas (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*

hi PCPrivat,

zufälligerweise nutze ich den selben monitor als primären monitor mit der ziemlich gleichen hardware wie du. die 75hz schöpft deine hardware vollkommen aus, da du in allen games 75fps erreichen wirst mit ultra settings in wqhd.

PC:
CPU: i7 8700k @4,8ghz auf allen kernen
GraKa: MSI GTX1080 Armor
RAM: 16GB Fury Hyperx 3000mhz


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*

Man muss aber keine 75 fps erreichen um 75 Hz "auszuschöpfen". Man zieht immer Vorteile aus einem Monitor mit einer hohen Hertz-Zahl. Bei 75 Hz sind diese natürlich nicht so groß als bei 144 Hz, aber sie sind da.


----------



## Mitchpuken (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ist der ASUS PB277Q gut für Gaming?*

Bei der Hardware wäre ein 144Hz Gerät wirklich ratsam, damit du cpu und gpu auch schön nutzen kannst  Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst, ob es bei (nur) 1920*1080 bleibt oder du zukünftig 2560*1440 genießen kannst. Man kann wohl rauslesen was ich meine


----------

